# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  How to Feeding frogs/toads that won't eat.

## KirkB

This is a great article I found on how to feed frogs and toads that won't eat. It is written by a veterinarian and is really helpful. I've seen a lot of people asking about what to do if their frog/toad isn't eating and this is the best article I've found on the subject:

http://www.amphibianark.org/wp-conte...amphibians.pdf

----------

